# Hsqldb



## Chimaira (1. Dezember 2007)

Tach,

wollte mal Fragen, wie das mit HSQLDB und Java so geht. Muss ich nur die JAR File einbinden oder muss ich die JAR File einbinden und die ganzen Ordner des Archives mitliefern wenn ich die Anwendung fertig habe?

Wo werden die Daten gespeichert, wenn ich per SQL einen Datensatz adde ?

Danke im voraus.

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## zerrome (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
geht super mit hsqldb, hab da grade erst was mit gemacht gehabt...
mann kann die db so einstellen wie man es braucht, also nur daten im ram oder
halt persistent in dateien (wird ja von der db selber verwaltet).
ist was performance angeht mit mysql gleichzusetzen...

zum thema einbinden : man muss die hsqldb.jar aus dem lib ordner adden. mit
dem eclipse plugin  fat-jar wird dann auch alles schön zusammen in eine jar gepackt


----------

